# Russian left hand GT-R R34 900ps on MOSCOW DRAGRACING!!!



## R.S. (May 25, 2003)

*Photos & video by Moscow NISMO CLUB* http://www.nismo-club.ru/photo/nw001/

Video: http://www.nismo-club.ru/photo.html


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

thats a nice car in that its a r34, but it looks beat down, the yellow one for sale in the classifieds was much much cleaner.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Privet. Moyo ima Boris. Ya toje rodilza v rossie. Eta classnaya mashina. Uh naz takih netu, neznayu pochemu. Duratzkiye Americanski.

Enough typing in russian, its hard. Nice car, my people come through once more.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

dayum!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's the first time I've seen a left-hand drive Skyline.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i cant belive i saw a left hand drive skyline!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

This may sound like a dumb question, but did the dash have to be custom made to make it left hand drive, or is there a left hand drive car that shares the same interior? Does motorex do left hand drive skylines yet?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd still rather have a right hand drive skyline . Just for the sake of having a right hand drive skyline


----------

